# San Diego open



## happa95 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey, who here is gonna be at the San diego open? n00bcubix (a.k.a. junhyuk) and I are gonna be there so we wanna know who'll be there. If you know you're coming state your real name and some way to identify yourself so we can find you. Hope to see you all there!!!


----------



## happa95 (Apr 22, 2008)

cmon, no 1 is going 2 the San Diego open??????!!!!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd like to say I'm going, but I can't be certain.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 22, 2008)

hmmm, seems like no1 is going... Jun and I are gonna b pretty lonely there... =)


----------



## shelley (Apr 22, 2008)

happa95 said:


> hmmm, seems like no1 is going... Jun and I are gonna b pretty lonely there... =)



On the plus side, you get to place in every event


----------



## happa95 (Apr 22, 2008)

probably true for Jun, but not for me. I'm way newb (30 second average) while Jun is consistently sub-20 second average. Thus, some other newbs will probably enter that are not quite as noobish as me and will beat me. =)


----------



## hdskull (Apr 22, 2008)

I would very much like to go, but I have no way of getting there. Unless I get a car before then, or find someone to carpool with, I would be unable to attend.


----------



## dChan (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, seeing as it is a month away, I doubt you will get very many people with solid plans yet. In a month a lot of things can happen after all. San Diego is definitely on my calendar but I just barely made it to DSC 2008(lots of convincing to do sometimes, especially now when gas prices are not that great and not to mention you have to pay for every person to get into DSC unless you have membership). Expect to see me there, though, if everything goes well this next month.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 23, 2008)

hmmm... good point. Hope 2 see you there!


----------



## hdskull (Apr 23, 2008)

I actually started to kinda get back to cubing today, because of APs and finals coming up, I am reluctant to spend too much time cubing. i will practice for it after APs. I am definitely looking forward to my first successful BLD solve at competitions(closest was 3 corner off), and performing at my actual times. @ discovery I didn't do so well, but it was okay considering I took 2 months off. Will do better at SD and I hope to win something, if possible.


----------



## cubetimer (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm definitely going, and I'm bringing a bunch of friends with me. I've been trying to use my website (http://www.cubetimer.com/) to get others to go, too. I've got a small link at the top trying to entice people to register. I don't know how well it's working, but I get quite a bit of traffic so hopefully its helping a little bit.

Anyway, I'm coming and will probably be bringing about 5 other people, possibly more.

And I have no idea what I'll be wearing. If I have time, I think I might make up a CubeTimer T-Shirt. Whatever I'm wearing, almost 100% chance I'll be in cargo shorts, flip flops and spiked darkish hair. That's pretty much me every day of the week


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey Dan 
I'll probably wear glasses and be short and be the youngest?
I don't know but I was the youngest at DSC 
this is me : http://youtube.com/watch?v=DMSjs9NxCVE


----------



## hdskull (Apr 25, 2008)

I should just wear a name tag, lol. I am in my youtube videos.


----------



## cubetimer (Apr 25, 2008)

You know, I didn't have any readily available pics I could throw up here, but after some thought I got the idea to make a MySpace page to help promote my site and just threw a pic up there. So....

I look like this:

http://www.myspace.com/cubetimer


----------



## cubetimer (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh, in case you didn't notice, the profile looks a little lonely. I'd love to have a friend...


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 26, 2008)

lol ill add you Dan!


----------



## dChan (Apr 26, 2008)

Ha, Jun, you will probably beat me again, right? I will own the one-handed event and you will own the regular 3x3x3 event. 

Oddly enough, if no one know, Jun rocks with two hands but he doesn't practice one-handed. I bet he would be the best young one-handed cuber if he practiced. He would probably be at me too.


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 26, 2008)

no... Justin Adsuara is the BOMB and my idol dchan! He has like 28 sec avg with OH i think


----------



## hdskull (Apr 26, 2008)

dChan said:


> I will own the one-handed event



With at least one Dzoan going, there is no way you can own the OH event, lol. unless you're sub 20 fast, then maybe, haha.


----------



## dChan (Apr 28, 2008)

lol, not literally. In terms of me versus Jun. He is way better than me at the 3x3x3 event but for some reason I am way better than him at the 3x3x3 OH event. He was like so many places ahead of me at the final round of DSC'08.

@n00bcubix: I agree that Justin rocks but I think you too will rock soon. It was only your first competition and you got two sub-20s! I remember seeing Justin at his second competition and he had a 35 second average I believe.

Hopefully we can really get in some cube races this time. I wasn't able to find that many people from the forums besides Lucas(and Jun) at DSC. Everyone else I met were new people or people I had met last year at DSC or SD. Maybe we should bring bullhorns and yell, "Is anyone here from the speedsolving forums?" ?


----------



## van21691 (Apr 29, 2008)

San Diego is far from Anaheim, CA
DS2008 is far for me


----------



## happa95 (Apr 29, 2008)

good idea! lol. btw, r u gonna try 2 get a successful BLD solve? I am. =)
edit: I was talking about the bullhorn idea.


----------



## hdskull (Apr 29, 2008)

Daniel Chan, I think I judged you for one of your one hand solves at DSC.


----------



## dChan (Apr 30, 2008)

happa95 said:


> good idea! lol. btw, r u gonna try 2 get a successful BLD solve? I am. =)
> edit: I was talking about the bullhorn idea.



lol. I think that might secure our dorkiness factor(or is it 'geekiness'? I can never tell the difference). I'm only going to try for the BLD event if I average below 8 minutes at least. Right now it takes me anywhere from 11 to 18 minutes to solve BLD so that is not good at all. Maybe I should change my method? If I change to fresstyle it might take some getting used to but at least the memo would be easy.



hdskull said:


> Daniel Chan, I think I judged you for one of your one hand solves at DSC.



I think I remember you. There were so many judges though that I only remember Shelley, Lucas, and I believe Adam judging me. Oh yeah and then there was a guy with the same initials as me which was funny. But I am pretty sure I remember you, just not your name. I'll have to dig out the videos of my OH solves to see if it was you. I had 38, 38, 44, 43, and a 36 second solve so does that ring a bell?


----------



## happa95 (May 1, 2008)

Hey Shelley, r u going?


----------



## n00bcubix (May 13, 2008)

Im Going For Sure !


----------



## dChan (May 13, 2008)

Agh... I might not be able to go. I'm still pushing my mom to let me go though. 

I really want to go because I am sure I can set some new personal bests(at least a 36 second OH average, a successful BLD, and a sub-20 average). I guess I'll just have to keep bugging my mum.


----------



## van21691 (May 14, 2008)

I might be able to go and hopefully compete 
I'm not sure yet


----------



## hdskull (May 16, 2008)

dChan said:


> I think I remember you. There were so many judges though that I only remember Shelley, Lucas, and I believe Adam judging me. Oh yeah and then there was a guy with the same initials as me which was funny. But I am pretty sure I remember you, just not your name. I'll have to dig out the videos of my OH solves to see if it was you. I had 38, 38, 44, 43, and a 36 second solve so does that ring a bell?



I think I judged he first 38, haha. Well, I don't think I can make it to San Diego, no ride.


----------



## dChan (May 16, 2008)

@hdskull: Well I'll just check my video. I think you did judge the first one. Not sure though.

It's too bad you can't go. I live here and I might not be able to go either, lol.


----------



## hdskull (May 17, 2008)

Haha, I live 120 miles away.


----------



## n00bcubix (May 17, 2008)

i live 122 miles away


----------



## hdskull (May 17, 2008)

lol I just randomly estimated, haha.


----------



## n00bcubix (May 17, 2008)

I got a ride by the creater of this thread, happa95. Maybe carpool?


----------



## hdskull (May 18, 2008)

Can I join in? I'll chip in for gas!


----------



## n00bcubix (May 19, 2008)

lol ask him, we're staying in a hotel though.


----------



## hdskull (May 19, 2008)

you guys are staying overnight ?


----------



## happa95 (May 20, 2008)

ya, and my parents r driving


----------



## hdskull (May 20, 2008)

I see, I probably won't join you guys then, because 1) i don't really intend to stay overnight and 2) I'm way older than you guys, lol. Thanks.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 20, 2008)

I can't remember if i preregistered... I hope so, i don't think i'll even go though, my mom is pretty mad at me


----------



## hdskull (May 20, 2008)

haha, for cubing ?


----------



## dChan (May 20, 2008)

Alex's mom is mad at him, ha! jk

I think I might be able to ggo for sure. We have to go out anyway on that day so I threw out the idea to my dad that since we are going out in the first place, why don't we drop by the competition(well not 'drop by' literally, more like, GO there, lol).

Expect to see me there as long as my dad doesn't change his mind.


----------



## hdskull (May 21, 2008)

I don't think he will be able to stand it, lol.


----------



## Tyson (May 23, 2008)

Why don't you contact people like Ambie or Shelley? They are contemplating a one-day trip down there...

And Shelley lives in Alhambra.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 25, 2008)

can't wait for the results, something awesome happened :]


----------



## hdskull (May 25, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> can't wait for the results, something awesome happened :]



You did very good Alex, but I think i posted the good stuff already, lol.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 25, 2008)

hdskull said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > can't wait for the results, something awesome happened :]
> ...



lol, way to ruin the surprise :] and thanks, i didn't do too bad, except in 5x5x5, i had a disgusting solve, didn't even get to complete the average, and they gave me a certificate that said i got 2nd?!?!

i just noticed, your times seem to be very competitive with mine [usually better than me, lol], and we've both only gone to the same 3 tournaments, it's weird, haha


----------



## hdskull (May 25, 2008)

haha, I was really inconsistent today. It's bad, haha, my 2 hand cube kept on slipping, and I popped in the final round with one hand(could've gotten an okay average). 5x5 was funny as Michael G. was the only one to complete an average, lol.


----------



## dChan (May 27, 2008)

Couldn't make it as my parents had some changes in meeting times with clients. Bleh. I cannot believe I missed the one-handed world records being broken.

Hope everyone had fun. I would love to see videos of what I missed.


----------

